# Lyft express drive insurance



## mlenk (Sep 10, 2017)

Since i got absolutely no replies in the Vegas forum ill post this here.

Was gonna do express drive for lyft through hertz but realized that the insurance offered by hertz when the you are not in driver mode is just a damage waiver for the rental vehicle and they offfer zero liability coverage.

Also, after doing more research, im realizing there is a lot of holes and risk even when using the insurance provided by lyft by itself through all the different phases.

Since i am currently a non auto owner, is there any rideshare insurance that i can get to use with the hertz rental that will help cover the gaps of lyfts insurance and also give me liability coverage while not in driver mode?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

mlenk said:


> Since i got absolutely no replies in the Vegas forum ill post this here.
> 
> Was gonna do express drive for lyft through hertz but realized that the insurance offered by hertz when the you are not in driver mode is just a damage waiver for the rental vehicle and they offfer zero liability coverage.
> 
> ...


Good job on doing your due diligence..

umm..

The hertz deal is a really really horrible very subprime deal.

You may need to work 60+ hours on some weeks to make what you can easily make on busier weeks... the insuranc...

you'll end up paying over double the cost of an auto loan (which is also bad)

In general is a really terrible idea to do uber in any car that you don't already own outright. If you look through the forums you will see horror stories.

The uber lease for instance, they have leased cars to people then told them they couldn't even drive for uber. (not joking)

The hertz deal can be pretty lousy considering you have to drop $200? a week than you only get 45-74% of the trip itself. The math could potentially be really really terrible doing the rental deal.

The ADVERTISED (yes advertised) earning rates for uber/lyft varies from $10-25 per hour (YES WHAT THEY ADVERTISE) depending on what city you are in. $200 at $10 per hour is really $7.00 per hour after taking uber/lyft fees out. And $30 an hour is really about 20. That's a 300% variation... YES 300% depending solely on what city you are in.

At $7 per hour it could take you 28 HOURS to cover you rental. At $20 an hour your looking at about 10 hours.

$200 a for the rental could easily take you 10-28 HOURS a week to cover the rental, throw in another $40 for gas an you need about $250 just to hit zero which is anywhere from 12-35 HOURS just to hit absolute zero and you can start making money. Can you imagine how awful you would feel if you put in 40 hours and made just $100?

What you need to do is ask the uber Las Vegas sub thread to see if it's even a viable option. Like i said there is a 300%+ difference in what you can potentially earn, based on what city you are in. I am sure that in Seattle it could work out just fine, In Orlano your looking at wasting an awefully lot of time making diddly bupkis


----------

